

Ask HN: geoDNS service with API calls? - ittan

Hello, I have an idea to start a DNS hosting service that would also cater to serving up geoip and DNS based mixed data streams? Worth while or stupid?<p>Thanks,
======
jonah
<http://www.ultradns.com/Services>

